# Energy Independence Easier Said Than Done



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

News Bot said:


> Not since the lithium ion battery debuted in 1995 has there been a battery breakthrough, and that battery still doesn't have what it takes to run plug-in hybrids, contends CMU professor Lester Lave.
> 
> More...


Yeah so Lester Lave is a moron.

Doing CMU a credit.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

It is going to be a little harder also, since Obama wants to regulate the coal business OUT of BUSINESS!!!

What a moroooon.....


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Gas taxes are a bad idea no matter who does it and for what reason! I would know, because I have to pay such a tax, and a carbon tax on top of it!!!! Thats what killed the liberals in the last federal election here in canada, they wanted to introduce a carbon tax and got the lowest voter support in the party's history. Its just another tax grab, so don't be fooled!!

But this guy is a little off. Lithium is the answer, and it is forging ahead. He makes it sound like nothing has happened since 1995 (untrue). You would not believe that amount of resources the chinese (and the rest of asia for that matter) are throwing at this idea. Once again, america is being left behind, and canada with it. I can't wait for the day when the chinese finally get their hands on the lithium sulfur chemistry.

While we waste time debating the obsolete topics of coal vs nuclear vs natural gas, others are leaving us in their dust. It won't be long before other countries have their solar/wind power while we are still wrestling with the merits of taxing global warming (which is in fact impossible anyway!) and telling people to ride their bike more often (I'd like to see you do that when there's 4' of snow on the ground!). The kind of debates that we have in this part of the world just make me sick. They are so extreme and so polarized as to effectively immobilize the progress of alternative energy itself. What a mess.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

They will find it difficult to tax electricity when everyone starts having solar roofs, windmills, watermills, etc. There will be a black market in energy, with delivery trucks going around full of EESUs (or whatever becomes a reality) and people will "juice up" minus the tax.

Try and legislate THAT!!!


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> They will find it difficult to tax electricity when everyone starts having solar roofs, windmills, watermills, etc. There will be a black market in energy, with delivery trucks going around full of EESUs (or whatever becomes a reality) and people will "juice up" minus the tax.
> 
> Try and legislate THAT!!!


You'd have to have a non conductive truck to tote all them electrons in yea?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> You'd have to have a non conductive truck to tote all them electrons in yea?


Nah - tires are rubber. I say electrify the hull so any Gubmint men trying to mess with your energy get roasted!


----------

